# Cumberland River Updates



## Trophy Hunter (Dec 7, 2007)

A recent victory shows promise in our struggle to enjoy the outdoors without government interference. 

The first action was from Tennessee Senator Lamar Alexander, who introduced the _Freedom to Fish Act_ (FFA) on February 28th. Video clip here: http://www.c-spanvideo.org/clip/4370366 

This movement has generated steam. A recent resolution to the FFA has passed the Senate unanimous, 31-0, and will move to the House. See the resolution here: http://www.capitol.tn.gov/Bills/108/Fiscal/SJR0132.pdf 

According to a recent Field and Stream article, the Corps plans to begin installing barricades this June. Judging from the unanimous, 31-0 vote from the Senate, the Corps will likely not move forward with the barricades. More info here: http://www.bassmaster.com/news/freedom-fish-act-fights-tennessee-waters; http://www.fieldandstream.com/articles/fishing/2013/03/cumberland-dam-boating-restrictions

This issue will have a direct impact on our fisheries here on the Ohio River. I'm happy to say that the fishing community still has a voice. We ought not stand for anything less. Keep your lines tight and your eyes wide open. There's more to come.

~TH


----------



## jastew (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks for the update. I'm hopeful this will spread to other fisheries. As usual, follow the dollar, the Cumberland River brings in a lot of bucks to the local economies. Hopefully, we can get some by-blow and get our restrictions reduced as well.

I don't need the government to keep me safe...if I wanna fish close to a dam, sky dive, ride a motorcycle without a helmet, not wear a seat belt or run with scissors...I'm only hurting me..not their business!


----------



## Trophy Hunter (Dec 7, 2007)

Wouldn't it be great if a Cumberland decision favorable to fishermen resulted in some positive change in our community? At the very least, a 31 - 0 vote shows the Senate's feelings about Nashville District Commander James DeLapp's position. If the gates aren't open, fishing isn't dangerous; and, additional signage and alerts will be far more appropriate and cost effective as opposed to millions spent on barricade construction and maintenance. Treating American citizens like brat children just won't do.

It sure looks like a win for the sporting community. In that case, a no-barricade decision will provide some leverage in our cause to open Ohio River tailwater areas to boat access. At some point, liability must be placed with the rightful owner. Operator failure causes injury.


----------



## Trophy Hunter (Dec 7, 2007)

Something to consider: 






I have had nightmares about what this man experienced. The loss of his fishing companion is an absolute tragedy. Watching this, I understand both sides of the issue. 

For me to say operator error causes injury is not fair. The victim of this accident deployed his trolling motor just like he always did. It's so easy to get flustered in these situations. 

Please be safe. Here are some safety tips about hydroelectric fishing issued by the Corps:

1. Always wear a life jacket.

2. Always leave the boat motor running. A stalled or hard-to-start motor as well as an overloaded boat can lead to disaster.

3. Never anchor a boat below a dam. A sudden surge of water can pull a boat under before the anchor can be pulled up and the boat moved to safety.

4. Stay out of restricted areas. [Each dam has its own set of restrictions.]

5. Move to a safe area immediately when warning devices are activated.

Please be safe out there. 

~TH


----------

